# Mary Magdala Movie



## jollyroger (Apr 24, 2021)

Just watched it, it was pretty good.

In 591 Pope Gregory proclaimed Mary was a prostitute but that was overturned in 2016 and she is now venerated as The Apostle of Apostles and the first witness to Christ.

Just throwing it out there if anyone is interested in watching a good movie that's not an over-the-top "Hollywoodized" representation of Christ and the Apostles.


----------

